# Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo Goliath"



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

So I have a few questions regarding this species/locality.  

1. Does anyone have proof whether or not they really are Pamphobeteus cf. "nigricolor"  (hobby form)?  
Discussed in this thread:  http://arachnoboards.com/threads/new-true-pamphobeteus-nigricolor.268559/

2. Are Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo Goliath" and Pamphobeteus sp. "San Domingo" the same thing?  San Domingo is in the Dominican Republic and Santo Domingo is in Ecuador.
They referred to it as "San Domingo" here:  http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pamphobeteus-sp-san-domingo.65964/

3. What size do they really get on average?  

Thanks, I just want to try and clear this locality up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Following. I'd like to know as well. Also, is _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'Goliath' the same to any of the ones mentioned? And what makes them 'Goliaths' as I've heard _Pamphobeteus antinous _attain larger leg spans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Following. I'd like to know as well. Also, is _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'Goliath' the same to any of the ones mentioned? And what makes them 'Goliaths' as I've heard _Pamphobeteus antinous _attain larger leg spans.


Right, if "San Domingo" and "Santo Domingo" really are both in the trade, what are the "Goliath"'s going around? Now the thread I linked from 2006 said that they get larger than T. blondi which I doubt, but it'd be nice to know for sure.


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Right, if "San Domingo" and "Santo Domingo" really are both in the trade, what are the "Goliath"'s going around? Now the thread I linked from 2006 said that they get larger than T. blondi which I doubt, but it'd be nice to know for sure.


I doubt they get larger than _Theraphosa_. I'd have to see proof and not one of those people saying their _Lasiodora _gets up to 11"+. I'm on the fence if I should add a Goliath to my order now...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I doubt they get larger than _Theraphosa_. I'd have to see proof and not one of those people saying their _Lasiodora _gets up to 11"+. I'm on the fence if I should add a Goliath to my order now...


Right me too.  Those LP sizes are super exaggerated and I wouldn't be surprised if the "Santo Domingo" sizes are too.  I'd like one as well, but I want to clear things up before I make the jump.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Right me too.  Those LP sizes are super exaggerated and I wouldn't be surprised if the "Santo Domingo" sizes are too.  I'd like one as well, but I want to clear things up before I make the jump.


Same! As I plan on breeding all my _Pamphobeteus _sp. in the future, I don't want to purchase one if it's locality is up for debate. The genus is already muddy enough and I'd rather not mess with it more.

Maybe some of these users can help clear this up?
@Exoskeleton Invertebrates @Philth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 28, 2016)

Your looking at a max legspan of 8-9 inches but an extremely heavy bodied spider. The claims about t blondi were not based on legspan they were based on physical girth I believe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

Hm, 



  Skip towards the end of the vid, that's a 8.5-9" legspan.  Unsure whether this is average or an exception though as I couldn't find any more.  I don't approve of what the guy is doing in the video by the way.

EDIT:  Another source, but no pics:  http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pamphobeteus-santo-domingo-goliath.256216 
9" mature male?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Your looking at a max legspan of 8-9 inches but an extremely heavy bodied spider. The claims about t blondi were not based on legspan they were based on physical girth I believe.


Got pics?  And T. blondi/stirmi do get 9" on average as females, if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I just edited my order and added a few _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'Goliath'. I'll add start a thread for the two comparing each one (_Pamphobeteus antinous _and sp. 'Goliath') with photos when I receive each of them and when they molt if anyone is interested. Also, @BobBarley you should add on to the thread if you're going to be getting a 'Santo Domingo Goliath'.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Got pics?  And T. blondi/stirmi do get 9" on average as females, if I'm not mistaken.


My female stirmi is 8 inches and some change and she's gonna drop a sac or molt soon. I'm hoping the latter but a sac wouldn't be bad. I have access to 2 males if she doesn't drop and molts.   Both of which are a solid ten inches. Leggy guys. The thread was on here I'll try and dig it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Well I just edited my order and added a few _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'Goliath'. I'll add start a thread for the two comparing each one (_Pamphobeteus antinous _and sp. 'Goliath') with photos when I receive each of them and when they molt if anyone is interested. Also, @BobBarley you should add on to the thread if you're going to be getting a 'Santo Domingo Goliath'.


Will do, and yes I think I will be picking up a couple in the near future.   Hopefully we can get a nice timeline going.  


REEFSPIDER said:


> My female stirmi is 8 inches and some change and she's gonna drop a sac or molt soon. I'm hoping the latter but a sac wouldn't be bad. I have access to 2 males if she doesn't drop and molts.   Both of which are a solid ten inches. Leggy guys. The thread was on here I'll try and dig it up.


Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

*Pamphobeteus antinous*





*Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo Goliath"*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> *Pamphobeteus antinous*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for those! But we were wondering about the Santa Domingo Goliath, San Domingo Goliath and the Goliath. Did you happen to have any of the other 'Goliath'?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ran (Aug 28, 2016)

I have both a Santo Domingo goliath female that is currently 6" and I have quite a few female stirmi from 5" to 10"...the SDG is growing much slower and is definitely not as heavy bodied. I have some juvenile stirmi that were 1.5" when the SDG was 4"...now the stirmi are 5.5"-7". The SDG at this size still has the visible Xmas tree pattern on her abdomen (I hope it never leaves).


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

Ran said:


> I have both a Santo Domingo goliath female that is currently 6" and I have quite a few female stirmi from 5" to 10"...the SDG is growing much slower and is definitely not as heavy bodied. I have some juvenile stirmi that were 1.5" when the SDG was 4"...now the stirmi are 5.5"-7". The SDG at this size still has the visible Xmas tree pattern on her abdomen (I hope it never leaves).


 On the Santo Domingo Goliath the Christmas patter will be visible even at the size over 7" inches.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Thanks for those! But we were wondering about the Santa Domingo Goliath, San Domingo Goliath and the Goliath. Did you happen to have any of the other 'Goliath'?


 As far as I know those names were referred to the same species.

Pamphobeteus nigricolor someone is claiming that the real nigricolor never really made it to the hobby. That the nigricolor that is being sold for a number of years is actually from Ecuador and that it should be listed as Pamphobeteus sp. "Nigricolor" here is a link photos of the suppose to be the real nigricolor from Colombia and on this link they have a species listed only as Pamphobeteus sp. "Goliath" http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Board&boardID=91 http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2230

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> As far as I know those names were referred to the same species.
> 
> Pamphobeteus nigricolor someone is claiming that the real nigricolor never really made it to the hobby. That the nigricolor that is being sold for a number of years is actually from Ecuador and that it should be listed as Pamphobeteus sp. "Nigricolor" here is a link photos of the suppose to be the real nigricolor from Colombia http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Board&boardID=91 http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2230


So would you, in your own experience, breed the 'Goliath' with 'Santa Domingo Goliath'? Not saying I would at all.

I know there's an _Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor_, but Steve (Arachnoiden) actually has reals ones for sale (from Colombia) as well as the 'hobby form'.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> So would you, in your own experience, breed the 'Goliath' with 'Santa Domingo Goliath'? Not saying I would at all.
> 
> I know there's an _Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor_, but Steve (Arachnoiden) actually has reals ones for sale (from Colombia) as well as the 'hobby form'.


 If Steve has the real Pamphobeteus nigricolor from Colombia the babies are not suppose to have the Christmas pattern. So ask him to text, email you a photo of the baby.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

I just spoke with Chris Young he stated that he imported the species San Domingo which San Domingo, Santo Domingo Goliath and Goliath are just a different terminology of what sellers have listed the same species as.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> If Steve has the real Pamphobeteus nigricolor from Colombia the babies are not suppose to have the Christmas pattern. So ask him to text, email you a photo of the baby.


Will do, I was going to email him about them anyways.


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I just spoke with Chris Young he stated that he imported the species San Domingo which San Domingo, Santo Domingo Goliath and Goliath are just a different terminology of what sellers have listed the same species as.


That clears everything up then! Thanks!

If you don't mind me asking, who exactly is Chris Young?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> That clears everything up then! Thanks!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, who exactly is Chris Young?


 Chris Young used to run a business Krazy 8's he imported a lot of different species as well back in the day. We still communicate since he lives a few miles away from me. His business was originally located in California.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 28, 2016)

*Phormic28*
I sent you a pm


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Chris Young used to run a business Krazy 8's he imported a lot of different species as well back in the day. We still communicate since he lives a few miles away from me. His business was originally located in California.


Interesting, so the one's in the trade are actually from San Domingo, Dominican Republic, not Ecuador.  Man this is confusing.  So we *should *label them Pamphobeteus sp. "San Domingo Goliath"?  Interesting.  Also interesting that Pamphobeteus sp. "San Domingo" grows slower and is less heavily bodied than stirmi.  @Ran could you do some comparison pics if you have a stirmi about the same size as your SDG?  Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> On the Sanato Domingo Goliath the Christmas patter will be visible even at the size over 7" inches.


That sounds amazing! Just marked them on the "tropics to get", #1.


----------



## Ran (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you Jose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 29, 2016)

I highly doubt there are any _Pamphobetues_ in the Dominican Republic. Perhaps some _Phormictopus_ for sure.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Ran (Aug 29, 2016)

Here are a couple of shots of the Santo Domingo and a stirmi. Both are female the SDG is 6" the strimi is 7".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

Ran said:


> Here are a couple of shots of the Santo Domingo and a stirmi. Both are female the SDG is 6" the strimi is 7".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos! Do you mind taking a photo from looking down on the SDG?


----------



## Sana (Aug 29, 2016)

Ran said:


> I have both a Santo Domingo goliath female that is currently 6" and I have quite a few female stirmi from 5" to 10"...the SDG is growing much slower and is definitely not as heavy bodied. I have some juvenile stirmi that were 1.5" when the SDG was 4"...now the stirmi are 5.5"-7". The SDG at this size still has the visible Xmas tree pattern on her abdomen (I hope it never leaves).


Wait, what?  I have a female sp. "Santo Domingo Goliath" that is currently approximately 4.5" and she lost the christmas tree butt a couple molts ago.


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

Sana said:


> Wait, what?  I have a female sp. "Santo Domingo Goliath" that is currently approximately 4.5" and she lost the christmas tree butt a couple molts ago.


That's pretty weird. From what I've read and seen on specimens that are 7"+ they don't lose their Christmas tree markings. Do you have any photos? It could just be faint.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> As far as I know those names were referred to the same species.
> 
> Pamphobeteus nigricolor someone is claiming that the real nigricolor never really made it to the hobby. That the nigricolor that is being sold for a number of years is actually from Ecuador and that it should be listed as Pamphobeteus sp. "Nigricolor" here is a link photos of the suppose to be the real nigricolor from Colombia and on this link they have a species listed only as Pamphobeteus sp. "Goliath" http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Board&boardID=91 http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2230


The real nigricolor IS in the hobby, at least over here in Europe and DOES NOT have the Christmas tree pattern. Those with the christmas tree pattern are sp. "nigricolor" and are indeed from Ecuador, while the real nigricolor is from Colombia and maybe Bolivia


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> The real nigricolor IS in the hobby, at least over here in Europe and DOES NOT have the Christmas tree pattern. Those with the christmas tree pattern are sp. "nigricolor" and are indeed from Ecuador, while the real nigricolor is from Colombia and maybe Bolivia


 If you know of someone that has one available can you have them post a photo or if you can get a photo so we can see a clear view of the species?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> That's pretty weird. From what I've read and seen on specimens that are 7"+ they don't lose their Christmas tree markings. Do you have any photos? It could just be faint.


 If you notice from my photo you see the Christmas tree pattern still visible not like when they are babies but it's still noticeable. My female was at least 7" inches when the photo was taken.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

If someone really has the true Pamphobeteus nigricolor post your photo I like to see it. Evidence is what it's important to have on this thread.


----------



## Philth (Aug 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> If someone really has the true Pamphobeteus nigricolor post your photo I like to see it. Evidence is what it's important to have on this thread.


There's pics on the last page of the Genus _Pamphobeteus_ thread.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Philth said:


> There's pics on the last page of the Genus _Pamphobeteus_ thread.


 Okay I'll look at it when able. Thanks Tom and thanks Angel for the heads up.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

So I do see that on Steve123 website he has the Pamphobeteus cf. Nigricolor Ecuador 2.5" inches and Pamphobeteus nigricolor from Colombia 2" inches since he does respond to me can someone ask him to post photos of the two species?


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> So I do see that on Steve123 website he has the Pamphobeteus cf. Nigricolor Ecuador 2.5" inches and Pamphobeteus nigricolor from Colombia 2" inches since he does respond to me can someone ask him to post photos of the two species?


I sent him an email yesterday, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Okay I'll look at it when able. Thanks Tom and thanks Angel for the heads up.


Anytime. The slings on the last page of the genus thread are of aff. nigricolor, which I am unsure if its the same species, but yes, the slings look exactly the same - no christmas tree pattern.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I sent him an email yesterday, just waiting to hear back.


 Sounds good can't wait to see the photos that should be posted on his website.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> Anytime. The slings on the last page of the genus thread are of aff. nigricolor, which I am unsure if its the same species, but yes, the slings look exactly the same - no christmas tree pattern.


 I can't find the link can someone post a link of it?


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 29, 2016)

Its on the 4th page, if memory server me right from 15 minutes ago lol


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> Its on the 4th page, if memory server me right from 15 minutes ago lol


 I found it did a Google search http://arachnoboards.com/threads/genus-pamphobeteus.20108/page-45 this are better photos than the othe link I posted on an earlier thread. Pretty good looking spider.


----------



## Ran (Aug 29, 2016)

LOL...I have been trying to get top photos of her for some time now but, alas, she is very skittish so most of my photos of her are through glass. She is definitely not as thick as my stirmi that are close to her in size and my SDG is a slower grower. She is leggy like them so I'm sure she should get 8-9" but she will not be as heavily bodied for sure. I have raised stirmi, blondi, apophysis, genics, Lasiodora species and the SDG seems like a cross between the apophysis and genics in body type. I had a hobby nigricolor that was not as leggy, this girl has much longer legs like Jose's photos. I would think she will thicken as she gets older as all T's do. Here is a shot of a recent stirmi molt whose carapace measures 1.5" side to side and front to back. Theraphosa's are by far the heaviest bodied T's I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 29, 2016)

Ran said:


> LOL...I have been trying to get top photos of her for some time now but, alas, she is very skittish so most of my photos of her are through glass. She is definitely not as thick as my stirmi that are close to her in size and my SDG is a slower grower. She is leggy like them so I'm sure she should get 8-9" but she will not be as heavily bodied for sure. I have raised stirmi, blondi, apophysis, genics, Lasiodora species and the SDG seems like a cross between the apophysis and genics in body type. I had a hobby nigricolor that was not as leggy, this girl has much longer legs like Jose's photos. I would think she will thicken as she gets older as all T's do. Here is a shot of a recent stirmi molt whose carapace measures 1.5" side to side and front to back. Theraphosa's are by far the heaviest bodied T's I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks!  How do their urticating hairs stack up, in your experience?


----------



## Ran (Aug 29, 2016)

The SDG rarely flicks...she is very shy and is always close to her hide entrance. Theraphosa in general have some of the worst urticating hairs I know of. I am not allergic to the hairs luckily, but Benadryl crème works for instant itch relief when I get itchy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 29, 2016)

Ran said:


> The SDG rarely flicks...she is very shy and is always close to her hide entrance. Theraphosa in general have some of the worst urticating hairs I know of. I am not allergic to the hairs luckily, but Benadryl crème works for instant itch relief when I get itchy.


Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

Now you got me wanting a _Theraphosa _species...ugh lol. Hopefully I can sell the Ts I have right now to make room, and funds, to buy some larger NWs haha.

@BobBarley when are you getting your Goliath/Santa Domingo Goliath?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Now you got me wanting a _Theraphosa _species...ugh lol. Hopefully I can sell the Ts I have right now to make room, and funds, to buy some larger NWs haha.
> 
> @BobBarley when are you getting your Goliath/Santa Domingo Goliath?


Just ordered two today along with a T. sitrmi.   No more t's for a while now.  Should be here Thursday-ish.


----------



## Ran (Aug 29, 2016)

Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Just ordered two today along with a T. sitrmi.   No more t's for a while now.


I hate you lol, what is the size of the Goliath compared to the stirmi? I have 2 antinous (2") and 2 Goliath (1.5") coming in tomorrow, not the same size as I would like, but close enough haha.


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I hate you lol, what is the size of the Goliath compared to the stirmi? I have 2 antinous (2") and 2 Goliath (1.5") coming in tomorrow, not the same size as I would like, but close enough haha.


Stirmi is listed as 1.5-2" and SDG at 1.5", so a little closer in size.


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Stirmi is listed as 1.5-2" and SDG at 1.5", so a little closer in size.


Do you mind messaging me where you're getting them at?


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 29, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Do you mind messaging me where you're getting them at?


Sent!


----------



## antinous (Aug 30, 2016)

Couldn't get any photos of the antinous as they quickly darted into their hides, but the Goliath was out and about. Fed them too. 

Both are probable female at 1.5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ran (Aug 30, 2016)

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------

